

How the Aakash tablet bounced back - manishsharan
http://www.washingtonpost.com/national/on-innovations/how-the-aakash-tablet-bounced-back/2012/09/20/96f42406-034f-11e2-8102-ebee9c66e190_story.html

======
manishsharan
I have always been skeptical of any announcement by the Indian government but
seeing the video on Techcrunch blew me away. They do not seem as inept and
incompetent as they used to be when I was growing up.

